# Ki Yi ?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is a Ki-Yi? Is it a type of vocalazation that coyotes make or is it a brand of call, or what?

I hear some now and then behind my house howling and yipping. Is this a Ki Yi type vocalazation or are they just calling to others or...?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

The "Ki-Yi" in coyote language is simply a coyote in distress cry. The sound can be either adult or puppy.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I will try to post a link to a "Ki-Yi" http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/moldedHowlerPup.mp3


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich,
Thank you. That was very informative. It sounds much like an injured dog.

I read a lot about guys using this to lure in coyotes. Are they much like crows and some other animals, in that they want to come to the rescue of an injured mate, pup, or fellow coyote? Or do these calls work because they want to eat the injured and distressed animal?
What's a good situation to ues a call like that?

Thanks again,
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

dfisher,
The pup distress crys work all year around because it is the sound of an easy lunch. In spring and summer it can also trigger the protective response you mention. The adult ki-yi is a very good way to cause a running coyote to stop and look back. Let's say you call in two coyotes at same time, shoot one and the other takes off for home and Mother. If you quickly get on your howler and blow a few ki-yi's, the running coyote will usually stop long enough to give you a shot opportunity. This works extremely well in open country caling.

Although I have never used the death cry of a coyote as my main calling sound, there is evidence which shows that the sound may well be under estimated in it's effectiveness. I know there have been times that a trapped coyote has been attacked by other coyotes that probably heard the distress crys of said trapped coyote.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's very interesting.
I saw two coyotes out in the middle of a big field the other day. One took off when it saw my car stop, but the other stayed where it was. I wondered later if it was caught in a trap and the other one had come out to investigate after hearing the other whining or carrying on. 
I just found it odd that one would take off Hell bent for Lexington and the other would stay where it was.

Thanks for the reply.
Good calling,
Dan


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

DO YOU MEAN LEXINGTON MICHIGAN ??


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

**** killer said:


> DO YOU MEAN LEXINGTON MICHIGAN ??


 :lol: Yea, I think he was headed your way ****. lol
No, it's just a saying. Like he was in a helleva hurry.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I wish he was :lol:


----------



## JEFF BROWN (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey dan u have heard dog hit by a car what he sounds like thats a ki yi Jeff Brown


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

JEFF BROWN said:


> Hey dan u have heard dog hit by a car what he sounds like thats a ki yi Jeff Brown


Hi Jeff,
Yea. Unfortunately I have heard that.

Rich Cronk sent me a wav sound? of this particular call and it sounds exactly like that.

Thanks for your feedback on this. I appreciate it.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

It is also a call made by Primos hunting calls


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

So do you guys use that particular sound a lot when on stand? 
Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use it sometimes not allot though but thats just me


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was listening to some various calls on Varmint Al's web site. I didn't realize that the coyotes had such a vocabulary.

Thanks for the help,
Dan


----------

